# bedazzled



## Nautibling (Aug 6, 2009)

I had a template/pattern for an anchor that came with my first bedazzler, I lost the pattern and would like to use it again... but when I called the manufacturer they told me I would have to order a whole new kit... any suggestions.. I really only need a template for an anchor that is about 4 inches high and 2 1/2 inches wide... any suggestions?

Thanks,
Jill


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Nautibling said:


> I had a template/pattern for an anchor that came with my first bedazzler, I lost the pattern and would like to use it again... but when I called the manufacturer they told me I would have to order a whole new kit... any suggestions.. I really only need a template for an anchor that is about 4 inches high and 2 1/2 inches wide... any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jill


It sounds like you may have to order a new kit if that's what the manufacturer told you.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Nautibling said:


> I had a template/pattern for an anchor that came with my first bedazzler, I lost the pattern and would like to use it again... but when I called the manufacturer they told me I would have to order a whole new kit... any suggestions.. I really only need a template for an anchor that is about 4 inches high and 2 1/2 inches wide... any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jill


Maybe I can help you, Jill. Are you just looking for an outline of an anchor that size? I can trace a photo of an anchor and make a pattern for you in just a few minutes. PM me if you want me to try to do it for you.


----------

